
NASA Retires Kepler Space Telescope - ourmandave
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7272
======
egorfine
So are they going to leave it just like that, on the orbit? Why not push
towards the earth to burn on reentry or give access to students (assuming the
electronic parts are still working) to play with?

~~~
macintux
Well, you have 40 years to lobby for a recovery mission, or 100 years,
depending on which approach you want to target.

[https://twitter.com/NASAKepler/status/1057357823426879489](https://twitter.com/NASAKepler/status/1057357823426879489)

